# NO2-Creatine and Hydroxycut



## mcata (Apr 24, 2003)

I want to cut up to lose some of my gut and I'm not sure if I can stack Hydroxycut with Creatine and NO2.  I am currently 5'10" 192 lbs with a 35" waist.  I've been training on and off for 7 years and just started seriously 4 months ago.  I am not sure if any of these supplements would cancel out the other or mess up my goal of 175 ripped lbs.  PLEASE ADVISE!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2003)

I do not see any problem taking them together, but I hope you do not think that taking those supplements is going to get you lean/ripped.


----------



## mcata (Apr 25, 2003)

I was hoping I could do that with diet and cardio while increasing lean mass with NO2 and creatine.


----------

